# Grappling syllabus for a striking art



## Makalakumu (Feb 5, 2006)

If you were going to create a grappling syllabus or program for a striking art, what would be in it?


----------



## Andrew Green (Feb 6, 2006)

Lots of work on takedowns and staying on the feet, avoiding being on your back, getting up off the ground, avoiding submissions.

Really it wouldn't look much different, all the same techniques, just a little more focus on getting back to the feet and holding people down.  Afterall, you can't learn to escape a pin if you don't have anyone that knows how to pin you to work with.  You can't learn to defend submissions until you know submissions.

Obviously do to time limitations short cuts would have to get taken, and really there is no reason to teach a lot of the stuff specific to sport grappling.  You'd want to approach it from a MMA POV.

Personally I'd go no-gi, ignoring technial differences it is more expplosive and faster paced, and if your goal is to teach people to explode off their backs and to their feet the gi is going to slow that aspect down.

But my question would be what is the purpose?  In order to get good at grappling you have to devote a lot of tim to it, which is going to take away from time spent on striking.  Is the trade worth it for the goals of the class?


----------



## Makalakumu (Feb 6, 2006)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> But my question would be what is the purpose? In order to get good at grappling you have to devote a lot of tim to it, which is going to take away from time spent on striking. Is the trade worth it for the goals of the class?


 
The purpose, in my opinion, is to honestly teach students how to defend themselves.  If it takes away from some time spent striking...there are usually some really impractical stuff that could easily be cut in favor of this.  That is why I'm wondering what people would use for a grappling syllabus.


----------



## Andrew Green (Feb 6, 2006)

How extensive of a curriculum are you looking for? How much time spent on this?


----------



## Brother John (Feb 6, 2006)

As far as Exact curriculum, there's not time or space (or need really) to write all of that down here. 

If you are looking to apply basic grappling into an existing striking art/system, I'd say to look into some basic Jujutsu (especially Wally Jay's Small Circle Jujitsu) and/or Chin-Na... the Chinese system of grappling that's pretty much MADE to be applied within the context of an existing striking system. For this I'd check out the Chin-Na products put out by Mr. Yang Jwing Ming at www.ymaa.com. It's pretty good stuff.

Your Brother
John


----------



## Makalakumu (Feb 6, 2006)

Check this thread and you can see what I've put together.  I'm curious as to what others have done though...


----------



## WilliamJ (Feb 13, 2006)

I would suggest you skip submissions, as a striker you do not want to be on the ground long enough for them to be a factor. And do not go to any non grapplers to get them to teach you their magic anti grappling, because it won't work. Get a good wrestler in to teach take downs and take down defense. You need to learn both so your people can drill the defenses against the real thing. Get a BJJ guy in there to teach you escapes from the bottom and transitions back to your feet. Drill them at full speed a couple of times a week until people are good at them. Bring in grapplers every so often to help them drill.


----------



## Makalakumu (Feb 13, 2006)

WilliamJ said:
			
		

> I would suggest you skip submissions, as a striker you do not want to be on the ground long enough for them to be a factor. And do not go to any non grapplers to get them to teach you their magic anti grappling, because it won't work. Get a good wrestler in to teach take downs and take down defense. You need to learn both so your people can drill the defenses against the real thing. Get a BJJ guy in there to teach you escapes from the bottom and transitions back to your feet. Drill them at full speed a couple of times a week until people are good at them. Bring in grapplers every so often to help them drill.


 
At my dojang, we have a jujutsu sensei come in once or twice every week and we do that very thing.  Although, we do work some submissions because I think it helps to have a few tools just in case one cannot get back to one's feet.


----------



## WilliamJ (Feb 13, 2006)

It's never a bad thing, I was just aiming for maximum efficiency. The basic Cro-Cop ground scramble to the feet and knock people out plan.


----------

